# La Flor Dominicana El Jocko #2



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I used to be a fan of the AF Hemingway Short Story until I tried one of these a few years back. Tons more flavor and a long finish.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Great pics. That is one of my favorite cigars.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I had one yesterday that put a whuppin on me, but it was gooooood!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks really good!! Will have to try one of those


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't smoke that puppy on an empty stomach


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Man, every time I log on here I gotta add one to the list... thanks bro.


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice cigar...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

that is one of my favorite La Flor's, plus they age very well!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

cboor001 said:


> Man, every time I log on here I gotta add one to the list... thanks bro.


What he said. I have that same issue. My wish list grows.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a great stick!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

what a great smoke


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That looks as a little big smoke!! :dribble:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Looks like one of those stogies you see in the cartoons. Looks like a good smoke!!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

I definitely need to try a couple of these. I haven't smoked an LFD since I first began smoking.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats some good stuff right there


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

El Lechero said:


> I definitely need to try a couple of these. I haven't smoked an LFD since I first began smoking.


Holy cow what have you been waiting for? I'm addicted to LFD.

I need to start a support group don't I?


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

nice pics. Looks mighty tasty!


----------

